# Touche "option" = touche pomme ???



## verotofu (19 Mars 2004)

Tout est dans le titre.
Je dois redemarrer en enfonçant la touche "option", c'est la touche touche avec la pomme?

Merci


----------



## MJF (19 Mars 2004)

Bonjour,
Non la touche option est la touche marquée "alt", juste entre la touche pomme et la touche CTRL


----------



## Dark Templar (20 Mars 2004)

Et la touche "pomme", c'est Commande


----------



## WebOliver (20 Mars 2004)

Pour résumer:


 Touche Alt = Option
Touche Pomme = Commande


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Mars 2004)

Y'a pas à dire c'est simple


----------



## flotow (24 Mars 2004)

comme dans tous les mac, c'est simple!


----------



## Mecky (15 Janvier 2011)

(Eh, non, comme l'ont bien répondu les posts précédents&#8230; c'est juste l'inverse.)

ctrl = contrôle
alt = option
pomme = cmd = commande

PRÉCISIONS
ctrl : historiquement n'existait pas sur Mac; les PC l'utilisent à la place de notre commande.
alt = alternate = alternative = options supplémentaires !  (réfléchissez-y !)
pomme = commande = trèfle que vous retrouvez dans vos menus (exemple : couper, copier, coller dans le menu Édition)

ASTUCES pour TOUS
- Employez le bon vocabulaire dans votre langue et tout sera plus simple !
- Pour *commander* l'ordre de « couper », c'est « *commande* - X » = « &#63743; - X ».
- Pour une autre *option* que la lettre « D », c'est « *option* - D »&#8230; et vous obtenez le « &#8710; ».
Rien de plus simple sur Mac que d'écrire ceci : _Il n'y a &#960; que le &#8710; qui sépare nos c&#339;urs !_ 
- Pour une *option* lorsque vous glissez une icône du Finder, c'est « maintenir la touche *option* en glissant l'icône » et vous obtiendrez immédiatement une copie.
- La liste est très longue.  C'est pourquoi il est préférable de n'en retenir que le principe.
- Et prenons le temps de consulter le menu Aide !


----------



## Sly54 (15 Janvier 2011)

Jolie déterrage ! 



Mecky a dit:


> - Pour *commander* l'ordre de « couper », c'est « *commande* - X » = « &#63743; - X ».


Ben oui mais quand on est un vieil Apple user, d'une époque où les Macs n'existaient pas, ben je garde l'habitude de dire pomme


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (15 Janvier 2011)

Illustration par l'image :


----------



## PA5CAL (15 Janvier 2011)

Heu... Mecky, tu a fait fort, là : une remontée de fil d'il y a ... près de *sept* ans !!!!


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (15 Janvier 2011)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Heu... Mecky, tu a fait fort, là : une remontée de fil d'il y a ... près de *sept* ans !!!!



Ça te dis de remonter celui-ci ?  
Probablement l'un des plus anciens du forum :rose:


----------



## Arlequin (15 Janvier 2011)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Heu... Mecky, tu a fait fort, là : une remontée de fil d'il y a ... près de *sept* ans !!!!



et en plus faut que ça tombe sur un belge 
ppfffff


----------



## Fìx (15 Janvier 2011)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Ça te dis de remonter celui-ci ?



Et qu'y'aurait-il d'anormal?


----------



## mistercz100 (15 Novembre 2013)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Illustration par l'image :


redeterage ! ça sert pou les vieux Mac !


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Novembre 2013)

mistercz100 a dit:


> redeterage ! ça sert pou les vieux Mac !



Tu aurais pu attendre l'année prochaine, ça aurait fait pour le 10ème anniversaire du sujet, comme ça


----------



## sofizabel (15 Novembre 2013)

Sly54 a dit:


> Jolie déterrage !
> Ben oui mais quand on est un vieil Apple user, d'une époque où les Macs n'existaient pas, ben je garde l'habitude de dire pomme



une de plus.  aujourd'hui, ils sont un peu pommés


----------

